

Plants Can “Hear” Pests Attack - mikeleeorg
http://www.agweb.com/article/plants-can-hear-pests-attack/

======
bradyd
They can also recognize their siblings.[1]

[1]
[http://www.nature.com/news/2007/070611/full/news070611-4.htm...](http://www.nature.com/news/2007/070611/full/news070611-4.html)

------
kolev
I read it first here [1] back in July. I think it was posted here as well.

[1] [http://munews.missouri.edu/news-releases/2014/0701-plants-
re...](http://munews.missouri.edu/news-releases/2014/0701-plants-respond-to-
leaf-vibrations-caused-by-insects%E2%80%99-chewing-mu-study-finds/)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://modernfarmer.com/2014/10/plants-can-tell-theyre-
eaten...](http://modernfarmer.com/2014/10/plants-can-tell-theyre-eaten/),
which points to this.

------
robbrown451
Please don't anthropomorphize plants...they really hate that.

